# EN: we didn’t intend you to hurt anyone



## Riffaterrien

Bonjour,

      Quel sens donneriez-vous à cet exemple grammatical (donc sans contexte propre) : “We didn’t intend you to hurt anyone”. Le problème porte ici sur le sens à donner ici à la construction “…*intend you to Vinf* ”. Comme cet exemple est couplé à un autre exemple pour illustrer le même cas d’espèce, je préfère fournir le contexte grammatical, qui pourrait se révéler éclairant.

“(99) (a) They believe [_him_ to be innocent]        (b) We didn’t intend [_you_ to hurt anyone]

Complement clauses like those bracketed in (99) are exceptional in that their subjects are assigned accusative case by the transitive verb (_believe_/_intend_) immediately preceding them: what’s exceptional about this is that the verb is in a different clause from the subject which it assigns accusative case to. For this reason, such clauses are known as *exceptional case-marking clauses* (or *ECM* clauses); and verbs (like _believe_) when used with an *ECM* clause as their complement are known as *ECM* verbs.”
 
Si le sens que j’envisageais (« nous n’avions pas l’intention que vous blessiez qui que ce soit ») se trouvait être le bon, je ne verrais pas alors le parallèle avec l’autre exemple.
Merci d’avance


----------



## Micia93

je comprends : "*on ne s'attendait pas *à vous voir blesser quelqu'un"


----------



## Novanas

Riffaterrien, I believe you're right.  There is a difference in these two sentences.  For me they have a different "feel".

In "We didn't intend you to hurt anyone," the "you" can be omitted and the sentence still makes sense.  --> "We didn't intend to hurt anyone."  It's just a question of who we wanted to refrain from hurting someone.

But in "They believe him to be innocent," the "him" can't be omitted.  "They believe to be innocent" makes no sense.

So whereas in each case you have the same grammatical construction, Verb + Accusative Pronoun + Infinitive, the function of the sentences is different.

I can think of other examples of sentences in which the accusative pronoun can be included or omitted, depending on what you want to say, as well as examples where the pronoun must be retained.

(You might also note that, in my opinion at least, the two sentences you've given above are rather formal English.  I think people would be more likely to say, "They believe he's innocent", and "We didn't mean for you to hurt anyone," or "We didn't want you to hurt anyone.")


----------



## Micia93

Seneca the Duck said:


> In "We didn't intend you to hurt anyone," the "you" can be omitted and the sentence still makes sense. --> "We didn't intend to hurt anyone." It's just a question of who we wanted to refrain from hurting someone.



I don't understand Seneca 
how would you translate "we didn't intend you to hurt anyone", then ?


----------



## misterk

Interesting discussion!  Are Riffaterrien's two examples:
_They believe him to be innocent.
We didn't intend you to hurt anyone.
_any different, grammatically, from
_I trust you to do the right thing.
We want him to come home.

_I think this construction is in fact quite common in English, and is always translated by a French construction using _que (nous n'avions pas l'intention que..., nous voulons que..., je crois que...)_


----------



## Novanas

Micia93 said:


> I don't understand Seneca
> how would you translate "we didn't intend you to hurt anyone", then ?



The way you translated it sounds good to me, Micia.  I myself would have tried, "Nous ne voulions pas que tu blesses quelqu'un."  But of course your judgement here is better than mine. 

The only purpose of my reply was to agree with Riffaterrien.  He felt that there was a difference between the two sentences, and I believe he's right. The grammatical construction is the same, but the sentences still seem slightly different to me.  I don't think this is a very important point, but since Riffaterrien was asking about it, I thought I'd answer him.


----------



## Micia93

misterk said:


> I think this construction is in fact quite common in English, and is always translated by a French construction using _que (nous n'avions pas l'intention que..., nous voulons que..., je crois que...)_



I don't argue on the grammatical structure but on the meaning
word-by-word : "we didn't intend you to hurt anyone" = "nous n'avions pas l'intention que vous blessiez quelqu'un" = "nous n'avions pas l'intention de penser que vous puissiez blesser quelqu'un" = "on ne s'attendait pas à ce que vous blessiez quelqu'un"

hum, do you follow me ?



Seneca the Duck said:


> The way you translated it sounds good to me, Micia. I myself would have tried, "Nous ne voulions pas que tu blesses quelqu'un." But of course your judgement here is better than mine.
> 
> The only purpose of my reply was to agree with Riffaterrien. He felt that there was a difference between the two sentences, and I believe he's right. The grammatical construction is the same, but the sentences still seem slightly different to me. I don't think this is a very important point, but since Riffaterrien was asking about it, I thought I'd answer him.



Thanks Seneca, I don't care to be right or not, I just tried to understand this sentence !


----------



## Novanas

misterk said:


> Interesting discussion!  Are Riffaterrien's two examples:
> _They believe him to be innocent.
> We didn't intend you to hurt anyone.
> _any different, grammatically, from
> _I trust you to do the right thing.
> We want him to come home.
> 
> _I think this construction is in fact quite common in English, and is always translated by a French construction using _que (nous n'avions pas l'intention que..., nous voulons que..., je crois que...)_



Yes, it is a very common construction, and I sometimes have difficulty in wording such sentences in French.  I remember one time busting my brains trying to figure out how to say, "Who do you want to do this?"

The only thing I'm noting here is that some of these verbs can take a pronoun or not, depending on what the speaker wants to say, whereas others must take a pronoun.  I'm not really sure why that is.


----------



## misterk

"we didn't intend you to hurt anyone" = it was not our intention that you would hurt anyone = "nous n'avions pas l'intention que vous blessiez quelqu'un"


----------



## Micia93

misterk said:


> "we didn't intend you to hurt anyone" = it was not our intention that you would hurt anyone = "nous n'avions pas l'intention que vous blessiez quelqu'un"




but it does'nt really mean something in french


----------



## misterk

Good point, Micia. Would it help if the English were "[When we gave you a knife for your birthday,] it was not our desire/wish that you hurt anyone" ?
What be be the best French translation of that?


----------



## Micia93

ha, I see!

"ce n'était pas notre intention de vous voir blesser quelqu'un" (weird) which sounds very much like "on ne s'attendait pas à vous voir blesser quelqu'un (en vous achetant ce couteau)" or "on ne s'attendait pas à ce que puissiez blesser quelqu'un"

oups!


----------



## Riffaterrien

Merci à tous, mais je suis désolé de ne pouvoir répondre à tous faute de temps. Même s’il se trouve ci-dessus bien des remarques intéressantes, beaucoup de contresens ont été commis dans les diverses interventions, par inattention le plus souvent. Par exemple *Seneca the Duck* me donne raison : “There is a difference in these two sentences”, dit-il. Eh bien non justement, ces deux exemples sont censés illustrer la même règle et c’est bien parce que je ne voyais en quoi (99b) « We didn’t intend [_you_ to hurt anyone] » fonctionne comme (99a) « They believe [_him_ to be innocent] » que j’ai dû faire appel à vous tous.
Pendant que vous m’aidiez, je n’en continuais pas moins à chercher, et si je n’ai pas résolu le problème, j’ai néanmoins quelque peu progressé : l’anglais a trois sortes de complétives : [1] des finies (= conjuguées) introduites par *that* (_overt or not_), [2] des infinitives introduites par *for* (_overt or not_) ; dans ces deux cas il s’agit d’une proposition *complète* (subordonnée) insérée dans une autre proposition *complète* (principale). [3] Dans le troisième cas, celui qui nous intéresse (“They believe [_him_ to be innocent]”), la subordonnée n’est pas une proposition complète : elle n’a pas de complémenteur comme *that* ou *for* (_overt or not_), ce qui lui interdit d’être focalisée dans une phrase pseudo-clivée (comme “_What they believe is him to be innocent_”, qui est agrammatical ; le sujet de la subordonnée (*him* ou *you*) doit son cas (accusatif) non à sa fonction dans sa proposition, mais à celle (complément de _believe_) qu’il a dans la proposition (principale) située plus haut, ce qui offre à la phrase la possibilité d’être *passivé* :
(a) He is believed to be innocent 
(b) You weren’t intended to hurt anyone

L’exemple (a) ne me posait pas problème, calqué qu’il est sur le français qui dit tout aussi bien « Ils croient qu’il est innocent » (*que* = *that*) que « Ils le croient innocent » où _le_ (pronom de cas accusatif), pour être  complément d’objet de _croient_, n’en est pas moins aussi sujet d’un verbe _être_ implicite de la subordonnée (« ils le croient (être) innocent »). Mon erreur a été de penser que, si l’exemple (b) « You weren’t intended to hurt anyone » se comportait comme le (a) et il le devait nécessairement, il devait là aussi y avoir une corrélation en langue française, mais je ne l’est pas trouvée (il n’existe pas toujours d’équivalent), d’où mon désarroi.
Le plus grand service que pourraient à ce stade me rendre les internautes de *Wordreference* ―et particulièrement ceux qui sont anglophones―, ce serait de me proposer une traduction spontanée, naturelle (hors l’influence de tout contexte) de l’équivalent passif de l’exemple (99b), soit « You weren’t intended to hurt anyone », s’ils entendaient quelqu’un dans la rue prononcer cette formule. Merci infiniment.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

J'ai lu avec intérêt tes commentaires et le récit de tes progrès, et je dois avouer que je ne vois pas de différence entre 
Ils croient qu'il est innocent, adaptation de la traduction littérale "ils croient lui innocent"
et
Je ne souhaite pas que tu blesses quiconque, adaptation de la traduction littérale (et moche) "Je n'ai pas l'intention pour toi blesser quelqu'un"

Les structures obtenues me semblent en tous points semblables.

C'est en jouant à intervertir les verbes penser, croire, souhaiter, avoir l'intention que tout s'est aplani.
T'aidé-ce ?


----------



## Riffaterrien

Gérard Napalinex said:


> J'ai lu avec intérêt tes commentaires et le récit de tes progrès, et je dois avouer que je ne vois pas de différence entre
> Ils croient qu'il est innocent, adaptation de la traduction littérale "ils croient lui innocent"
> et
> Je ne souhaite pas que tu blesses quiconque, adaptation de la traduction littérale (et moche) "Je n'ai pas l'intention pour toi blesser quelqu'un"
> 
> Les structures obtenues me semblent en tous points semblables.
> 
> C'est en jouant à intervertir les verbes penser, croire, souhaiter, avoir l'intention que tout s'est aplani.
> T'aidé-ce ?




Cher Gérard, heureux de te "revoir" (eh oui, nous connaissons),

Je voudrais bien être aussi sûr que toi que tu aies lu avec autant d'intérêt que tu le dis mes commentaires et le récit de mes progrès, car si tel était le cas tu saurais que mes problèmes portent, non sur l'exemple (a) que tu commentes fort judicieusement, mais ne pose malheureusement aucune difficulté, mais sur l'exemple (b) et notamment la construction avec le verbe *intend*, comme l'indique _the title_.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Toute grammaire bue, des formulations courantes pourraient ressembler à:
Il ne nous est pas venu à l'esprit que tu pouvais ...
Il n'était pas dans nos intentions que tu...
Dans notre esprit/idée, tu n'étais pas censé(e)....

I'm done now


----------



## Riffaterrien

Gérard Napalinex said:


> Toute grammaire bue, des formulations courantes pourraient ressembler à:
> Il ne nous est pas venu à l'esprit que tu pouvais ...
> Il n'était pas dans nos intentions que tu...
> Dans notre esprit/idée, tu n'étais pas censé(e)....
> 
> I'm done now



Merci. Je crois qu'on peut dorénavant considéré la question comme définitivement décantée. A la prochaine.


----------

